# e!Cockpit Bibliotheken



## FelixSch (28 Juni 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo,
Kann mir jemand helfen, wo finde ich in e!Cockpit unter welchen Namen und in welcher Bibliothek vergleichbare FBs die ich in WAGO IO-Pro (CoDeSys V2) verwendet habe, für [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]FbSzeneDigital, FbKlick und Fb_LichtZentral aus Gebaede_allgemein.lib sowie [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fb_Control_PDI aus Buillding_HVAC_01.lib.

Grüße Felix[/FONT]


----------



## Mavorkit (28 Juni 2018)

Hi Felix,

Glaube die Standard Bibliotheken von Wago fangen mit WagoApp an und dann halt HVAC für die Klima Bibliothek und Gebäude bzw. Building für die Gebäudeautomation.
Hoffe das hilft dir.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KLM (29 Juni 2018)

Moin, ich kann die Stichwortsuche im Bibliotheksverwalter sehr empfehlen


----------



## weissemaus (2 Januar 2019)

Ah danke! Hatte ein ähnliches Problem und bin beim Googlen hierauf gestossen. Bei mir gibt es Gebäude nämlich nicht und dann habe ich nicht gedacht, dass ich Building für die Gebäudeautomation eingeben muss.


----------

